# Bindings wont fit on board.



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Sound like you need to change to the discs that work with the Burton insert pattern. Go to the shop that you bought your Technine bindings from and they should have some.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

i got the technines a few years ago... not from around here, but i think someone around here should carry them. or can i just get a burton disk that will work in the bindings? cause im planning a day trip in like a week... and i dont want to be riding with 2 bolts per binding.... kiiiinda sketchyYo.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

You could try an actual burton disc. It may be the same diameter as the technine discs. That does suck though. When I bought my Technines, they came with 4x2 and Burton discs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

k well imma go to the store where i got the board tomoro and see what they got, hopefully i can sort that shit out.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought actual Burton disks that work fine with my Rides and they worked with my old Agency bindings as well. Technine might make Burton plates that fit so I'd check with them. You now have the "elitist" curse of doom that comes standard with every Burton binding pattern.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

for the picture whor3s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> I bought actual Burton disks that work fine with my Rides and they worked with my old Agency bindings as well. Technine might make Burton plates that fit so I'd check with them. You now have the "elitist" curse of doom that comes standard with every Burton binding pattern.


wish i would have known before hand... guess its a good way for people buying a burton board to buy matching bindings... i never liked my burton bindings thou. 

oh well its not a big deal... my old atlantis worked fine with the technines.:laugh:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Call up Technine and ask for a set of plates...


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

If you can go exchange your board, i'd say thats your best bet but if you cant try just putting the 2 bolts that you can and see if it stays.. My friend did that and it worked perfecly!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I would not go with the 2 bolt theory at all. With just 2 bolts your bindings aren't going to be anywhere near as secure as with three.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you should be able to get freebie discs from either burton or the technine people (even if binders were bought ages ago)

this compatability issue is not rare. my missus had to buy a board in resort coz she never tried her set up out before leaving for the hill! DOH!

anyways, you don't need 4 screws...see if you can blag it with 3. i have done so in the past. keep em all tight and you could blag it on two! (altho this is far from perfect)


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow same thing happen to me yesterday when I bought my Gf Technines for her burton board..well the good thing is that now a days Technines come with burton plates...the bad thing is that they DONT FIT!!Looks like someone dropped the ball at Technine or Burton.Well what the guy at the shop did was he had to file down the 3 hole base plate that came with the bindings he made one of the slots wider.You should take the board and bindings to the shop and see if they can file the slot on a 3 hole base plate wider.that worked perfectly.Also burton base plates wont work with Technine.


----------

